# ISO sauce pan with glass lid



## kitchengoddess8

I'm looking for a good reasonably priced sauce pan with a glass lid. I've mostly used stainless steel pans. Which brand(s) would you recommend?  


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Andy M.

kitchengoddess8 said:


> I'm looking for a good reasonably priced sauce pan with a glass lid. I've mostly used stainless steel pans. Which brand(s) would you recommend?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking




Walmart carries a Tramontina line that has glass lids. Also try BBB, they often have cookware that has glass lids.


----------



## Katie H

My approach is a little different that most will be.  I've had most of my cookware for decades and have my "pets."  Over the years I've replaced the solid lids with glass ones I've found at thrift stores and yard sales.  I have a huge 12-inch one that fits one of my cast iron skillets.  It was a steal at $1.00.  I rarely pay that much for a lid.  Most of the time it's about a quarter or half a buck.

That's my way of handling the situation but you may wish to replace the pan AND lid so my plan won't work in that event.

I do have two saucepans I really like that have glass lids and they aren't too old.  One is a nice Cuisinart one and the other is one of Emeril Lagasse's line.  Both are made well and I like how they perform.  I've had them long enough, though, that I don't remember where I bought them.


----------



## msmofet

I also like Cuisinart products.  I was just looking at a cuisinart skillet with a glass lid on Amazon.  I have around 7 pots and pans from cuisinart some with glass lids.  2 of the pots have glass strainer lids that I love for pasta and potatoes etc. most of them are over ten years old. I buy from Amazon and they have good prices usually.


----------



## GA Home Cook

Calphalon or Cuisinart are good buys, I have both and almost no difference. BBB has its 20% off thing most of the time for both on line and in store.


----------



## msmofet

msmofet said:


> I also like Cuisinart products. I was just looking at a cuisinart skillet with a glass lid on Amazon. I have around 7 pots and pans from cuisinart some with glass lids. 2 of the pots have glass strainer lids that I love for pasta and potatoes etc. most of them are over ten years old. I buy from Amazon and they have good prices usually.


$39.95
http://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-722...rue&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

There are others also available. I'm looking at the one with the 2 small helper handles with the dome lid (dome lid not glass).


----------



## GotGarlic

msmofet, that's a skillet, not a saucepan. KG, I don't know what size you're looking for, so here are the search results on Amazon for "Cuisinart saucepan with glass cover." 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s?k=Cuisinart+saucepan+with+glass+cover+


----------



## msmofet

msmofet said:


> I also like Cuisinart products.* I was just looking at a cuisinart skillet with a glass lid on Amazon*. I have around 7 *pots and pans from cuisinart some with glass lids*. 2 of the pots have glass strainer lids that I love for pasta and potatoes etc. most of them are over ten years old. I buy from Amazon and they have good prices usually.


 


GotGarlic said:


> msmofet, that's a skillet, not a saucepan. KG, I don't know what size you're looking for, so here are the search results on Amazon for "Cuisinart saucepan with glass cover."
> 
> Amazon.com: Cuisinart saucepan with glass cover


 
Please reread my post. I said "I have ..." I never specifically stated saucepan. I was just stating that I have Cuisinart Pots and pans some with glass lids and I am happy with them. I stated *I* was looking for a skillet with a lid. The picture was of the skillet I found as an example of a Cuisinart product with a glass lid. I call everything a pot or a pan. Life is to short to go crazy over labels. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## GotGarlic

msmofet said:


> Please reread my post. I said "I have ..." I never specifically stated saucepan. I was just stating that I have Cuisinart Pots and pans some with glass lids and I am happy with them. I stated *I* was looking for a skillet with a lid. The picture was of the skillet I found as an example of a Cuisinart product with a glass lid. I call everything a pot or a pan. Life is to short to go crazy over labels. Sorry about the confusion.



Sorry. I thought you were suggesting that to the OP. She's looking for a saucepan. I don't think it's crazy to use accurate language. It avoids confusion


----------



## kitchengoddess8

GotGarlic said:


> msmofet, that's a skillet, not a saucepan. KG, I don't know what size you're looking for, so here are the search results on Amazon for "Cuisinart saucepan with glass cover."
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s?k=Cuisinart+saucepan+with+glass+cover+




That's exactly what I'm looking for! I thought I'd get a 1 quart and a 2 quart. Any larger than that might be too heavy to manage. I do have a large stockpot but it has a stainless steel lid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## GotGarlic

kitchengoddess8 said:


> That's exactly what I'm looking for! I thought I'd get a 1 quart and a 2 quart. Any larger than that might be too heavy to manage. I do have a large stockpot but it has a stainless steel lid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



Cool  

My husband gave me a set of Calphalon saucepans, skillets and a saute pan for Christmas several years ago. It included 1.5, 2.5 and 3.5 quart saucepans. They all have their uses; the 3.5 quart is great for cooking pasta since I learned that you don't have to use a gallon of water for a pound of pasta  Just enough water to cover the pasta by a couple of inches is plenty. It has a helper handle, which, um, helps


----------



## Addie

I received as a gift the following. 

http://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-733...460922173&sr=8-27&keywords=cuisinart+cookware

I would be lost without that helper handle. Pirate has used it to make lasagna and other dishes. I have the five quart, but you can purchase the 3.5 quart one also. Same pan, less money.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Addie said:


> I received as a gift the following.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-733...460922173&sr=8-27&keywords=cuisinart+cookware
> 
> I would be lost without that helper handle. Pirate has used it to make lasagna and other dishes. I have the five quart, but you can purchase the 3.5 quart one also. Same pan, less money.




In the pic it looks like the pan has a stainless steel lid. Do you have a version of this with a glass lid?


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## GotGarlic

kitchengoddess8 said:


> In the pic it looks like the pan has a stainless steel lid. Do you have a version of this with a glass lid?



I wonder if there's a typo somewhere. That's a sauté pan, not a saucepan.


----------



## msmofet

Addie said:


> I received as a gift the following.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-733...460922173&sr=8-27&keywords=cuisinart+cookware
> 
> I would be lost without that helper handle. Pirate has used it to make lasagna and other dishes. I have the five quart, but you can purchase the 3.5 quart one also. Same pan, less money.



I have that same 5.5 qt. pan and love it.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

GotGarlic said:


> I wonder if there's a typo somewhere. That's a sauté pan, not a saucepan.



Yeah I thought that might have been a typo or incorrect link because it looked like a sauté pan to me.


----------



## Kayelle

If I had to make a choice between a saute' or sauce pan, I'd choose a saute' pan. Many sauces are made in saute' pans. They are actually a straight sided small skillet which is very useful for a multitude of applications, including sauce making.

This one looks and sounds like a kitchen workhorse to me..
http://www.amazon.com/Calphalon-Contemporary-Stainless-Steel-2-Quart-Chefs/dp/B0007KQZ2K


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> If I had to make a choice between a saute' or sauce pan, I'd choose a saute' pan. Many sauces are made in saute' pans. They are actually a straight sided small skillet which is very useful for a multitude of applications, including sauce making.
> 
> This one looks and sounds like a kitchen workhorse to me..
> http://www.amazon.com/Calphalon-Contemporary-Stainless-Steel-2-Quart-Chefs/dp/B0007KQZ2K



That does look like a good compromise, and it's a great price for Calphalon. My go-to pan is my 3.5-quart All-Clad sauté pan, which is wider and shorter than this one - great for searing and pan-frying. But the set of Calphalon pots and pans that DH gave me for Christmas several years ago included three sizes of saucepans, plus I have others. 

I actually turned down an invitation to go shopping at the kitchen outlet stores with my mom a couple weeks ago  I have pretty much all the kitchen gear I need or want now.


----------



## Addie

kitchengoddess8 said:


> In the pic it looks like the pan has a stainless steel lid. Do you have a version of this with a glass lid?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



Unfortunately, the cover is not glass. 

http://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-433...ds=stainless+steel+sauce+pans+with+glass+lids

Same pan with glass cover and helper handle.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

I saw this Cuisinart Nonstick Hard Anodized 1 1/2 quart pan at Bed Bath and am thinking of buying it. Does anyone have this pan or would recommend it? 

Cuisinart Chef's Classic Nonstick Hard Anodized 1-1/2-Quart Saucepan - BedBathandBeyond.com


----------



## GotGarlic

kitchengoddess8 said:


> I saw this Cuisinart Nonstick Hard Anodized 1 1/2 quart pan at Bed Bath and am thinking of buying it. Does anyone have this pan or would recommend it?
> 
> Cuisinart Chef's Classic Nonstick Hard Anodized 1-1/2-Quart Saucepan - BedBathandBeyond.com



Personally, I'm not a fan of pans with dark interiors. It's difficult to tell whether the food is getting too dark, i.e., starting to burn. And I prefer stainless steel to nonstick, except for one skillet that I use for eggs and crepes. 

What do you intend to use it for? 1.5 quarts is kind of small.


----------



## msmofet

I also use cast iron or stainless and non-stick only for eggs and crepes.

I use a 1 1/2 qt. pot to make rice for 4 people and other small amounts of pasta etc..


----------



## Andy M.

I have a few teflon pans and sometimes use them of eggs and always for omelets.  However, I cook a complete breakfast in my CI skillet.  Sausages and hash browns go in together then are plated.  Then two eggs go in for over easy frying.  They slide right into the plate.


----------



## GotGarlic

msmofet said:


> I also use cast iron or stainless and non-stick only for eggs and crepes.
> 
> I use a 1 1/2 qt. pot to make rice for 4 people and other small amounts of pasta etc..



A pan that size does have its uses. Depending on what else one has, it may not be as versatile as a larger one. 

I wasn't thinking about my cast iron as being a dark pan, although of course, it is  I don't usually make pan sauces in those, though.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

GotGarlic said:


> Personally, I'm not a fan of pans with dark interiors. It's difficult to tell whether the food is getting too dark, i.e., starting to burn. And I prefer stainless steel to nonstick, except for one skillet that I use for eggs and crepes.
> 
> What do you intend to use it for? 1.5 quarts is kind of small.




I'm not sure what I'll be using it for other than making rice and boiling vegetables. I cook for just myself and sometimes a guest. I was thinking of getting this one over the all stainless because it's so affordable at $19. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Andy M. said:


> I have a few teflon pans and sometimes use them of eggs and always for omelets.  However, I cook a complete breakfast in my CI skillet.  Sausages and hash browns go in together then are plated.  Then two eggs go in for over easy frying.  They slide right into the plate.




Andy, do you have any nonstick saucepans? If so which ones? 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Andy M.

No I don't. I see little need for nonstick saucepans.


----------



## Kayelle

That's sure a great price for that pan but according to one review..



> *Even though it says its a 1 1/2 qt. I measured barely 1 qt not 1 1/2 qt as the website claims.*


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Kayelle said:


> That's sure a great price for that pan but according to one review..




Wow thanks for pointing that out. Maybe there's a better alternative. I didn't want to spend $39 for the all stainless saucepan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Has anyone heard of a brand called Cooks Standard? I found this on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Cooks-Standard-NC-00348-Stainless-1-5-Quart/dp/B00GMH42KY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1462322022&sr=8-2&keywords=1-1%2F2+quart+sauce+pan+with+glass+lid


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Kayelle said:


> That's sure a great price for that pan but according to one review..



Kayelle, where did you see that review? The Amazon reviews on this product are overall excellent. I'm confused


----------



## kitchengoddess8

I think I found one that might be perfect from Calphalon:

Calphalon Classic Stainless Steel 1.5 qt. Covered Sauce Pan - BedBathandBeyond.com


----------



## Katie H

I think 1 1/2 quarts (6 cups) is rather small as someone else has also pointed out.  I have a very small saucepan but it gets used infrequently.  My "go-to" pan is 2 quarts.  Just my feedback.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Katie H said:


> I think 1 1/2 quarts (6 cups) is rather small as someone else has also pointed out.  I have a very small saucepan but it gets used infrequently.  My "go-to" pan is 2 quarts.  Just my feedback.




I have a 2 quart and use it only occasionally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Kayelle

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Wow thanks for pointing that out. Maybe there's a better alternative. I didn't want to spend $39 for the all stainless saucepan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



The review is the first on the link you left from BB&B..
Cuisinart® Chef's Classic™ Nonstick Hard Anodized 1-1/2-Quart Saucepan - BedBathandBeyond.com

For what it's worth, and for your uses, I'd buy it. It's a great buy! Heck yeah.. cooking for one or two..oatmeal, rice, veggies...you can't go wrong for $20.00 with a glass lid!


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Kayelle said:


> The review is the first on the link you left from BB&B..
> CuisinartÂ® Chef's Classic™ Nonstick Hard Anodized 1-1/2-Quart Saucepan - BedBathandBeyond.com
> 
> For what it's worth, and for your uses, I'd buy it. It's a great buy! Heck yeah.. cooking for one or two..oatmeal, rice, veggies...you can't go wrong for $20.00 with a glass lid!




Did you see the other one I posted? It's an all stainless Calphalon with a glass lid for just $24, plus I have a 20% off coupon. I'm going to order that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## RPCookin

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Did you see the other one I posted? It's an all stainless Calphalon with a glass lid for just $24, plus I have a 20% off coupon. I'm going to order that one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



Check this from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Calphalon-Classic-Stainless-Cookware-2-quart/dp/B00JK9629U/ref=pd_sim_79_1?ie=UTF8&dpID=41XYnSyeMHL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=0BC66WMCBRQSCGC1F1SQ


----------



## kitchengoddess8

RPCookin said:


> Check this from Amazon:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Calphalon-Cla..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=0BC66WMCBRQSCGC1F1SQ




Yes that's the same one I'm getting from Bed Bath! I have a discount coupon and they will give me free shipping if I order in-store. I think I'm going to be happy with that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## GotGarlic

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Yes that's the same one I'm getting from Bed Bath! I have a discount coupon and they will give me free shipping if I order in-store. I think I'm going to be happy with that one.



I have that one, along with the 2.5 and 3.5 quart sizes. They're very nice pans and that's a great price.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

GotGarlic said:


> I have that one, along with the 2.5 and 3.5 quart sizes. They're very nice pans and that's a great price.




That's great! Do you put them in the dishwasher or hand wash?


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## GotGarlic

kitchengoddess8 said:


> That's great! Do you put them in the dishwasher or hand wash?



Either/both, depending on how sticky whatever I've cooked is


----------



## kitchengoddess8

GotGarlic said:


> Either/both, depending on how sticky whatever I've cooked is




It's awesome that these pans are dishwasher safe! Going to get one now!


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------

